# Mogadore Fishing



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Went by the launch on 43 today and appeared there's only skim ice from the launch to the culvert under 43 and the west side is open(not muddy!) water for more than a hundred yards towards Lansinger-and the ice after the open water didn't appear to be very thick. In a pinch, if you have a boat, that channel area west of 43 is not too bad a place to fish( just in case you got an itch to scratch)!! Pretty much the same on the west side of Cong. Lk. though seemed pretty discolored. With temps(a little more rain tomorrow perhaps) in the upper 40's and nighttime above freezing the next couple days, Maybe give one of those a try. Thursday, forecast to be Sunny, might be the pick day!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Yea, that channel area has some decent perch and crappies.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thurs forecast now upper 40's, partly cloudy. More rain tonight, Friday. Really thinking abt trying it this afternoon.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd rather fish in July and 90 degrees and catch a boat load.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

90 degrees is way too hot !


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Lots of ways to cool off,but when I get cold can't even concentrate on fishing.that's why I quit hunting.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

rockytop said:


> Lots of ways to cool off,but when I get cold can't even concentrate on fishing.that's why I quit hunting.


Go south 90 blows and usually the fishing


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

rockytop said:


> Lots of ways to cool off,but when I get cold can't even concentrate on fishing.that's why I quit hunting.


So Bob, that explains why we never see your posts on Hard Water Forum! I thought you hibernated, or was down at West Palm??


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Two total extremes January open water or late July and 90 degrees.just want everyone to stay safe on that cold water .


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Drove over clr and 43 today. Lake is wide open. At least what I could see going south on 43. Even east of clr. Looks a little muddy. Few shoreline spots and bays with ice


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Saturday(60 degrees, surface water temp(guessing 34-5). Stay dry my friends!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Wide open today with a handful of boats out. Couple bays had enough ice left on them that you couldn't fish them. 

Anyone do any good?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I went to wingfoot!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

fishingful said:


> I went to wingfoot!
> View attachment 228220


Never fished it. Were you from shore or in a boat? I'm not ready to get the boat in the water, God forbid something were to happen out there, you'd by hypothermic in minutes


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I was on shore had to try a bunch of spots to find them. There were a couple goose hunters out there no boats that I saw


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Had a hour or so at Wft. from shore yesterday evening. Only tried one spot, couple of bites. Worms on bottom with floating jigs. Really didn't care it was slow, just nice to be out in fairly nice weather. Might un-wrap the boat Wed if forecast holds, wanting to try Mosquito.
Update, calm, mild w/sun forecast didn't happen! Chilly, cloudy, Windy, rain!


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone catching anything at mogadore?


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Great catch

Anyone else notice the irony of the poster/post?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not really! (It's called ."phishing")-noone bit on "Mogadore" so went where someone had some luck. That and the fact I only had a brief window time-wise so I went to the closer one to me(Wft). The park has easy access to decent shore spots, Moggy, not so much. If you'll notice, this happens a lot on here with some posts!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Are we talking about me? I was fishing the park. Do some walking and casting and find them. Went back the next day and they were gone but found them in a different spot 1000 yards away.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

fishingful said:


> Are we talking about me? I was fishing the park.


No, about ME posting info on being able to fish Moggy, mentioned Mosquito, then I ended up going to Wingfoot! Crazy-post title should have fishing opportunitiesNE Ohio(in general) I guess. Appreciate your adding catching locally w/pic!(Fish porn!) This transition period from ice to open water, back to ice(?) is tough times.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

LOL! Good stuff CJ!



c. j. stone said:


> No, about ME posting info on being able to fish Moggy, mentioned Mosquito, then I ended up going to Wingfoot! Crazy-post title should have fishing opportunitiesNE Ohio(in general) I guess. Appreciate your adding catching locally w/pic!(Fish porn!) This transition period from ice to open water, back to ice(?) is tough times.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just to clarify... The irony I saw was in Fishingful's post with the sink full of delicious fish... combined with the note below his username showing "catch and release". All good by me, just funny.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Ohhh lol. The only time I really keep fish is in the winter. I don't have a freezer full and will keep a meal or enough for a family fish Fry once a year. Wife likes them so I will keep some for her and maybe have a few peices.

We are headed to Michigan tommrow. More than likely won't bring a fish back with us unless we cant put it back.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

mas5588 said:


> Just to clarify... The irony I saw was in Fishingful's post with the sink full of delicious fish... combined with the note below his username showing "catch and release". All good by me, just funny.


Missed that one completely. Was sure it was in reference to starting a thread abt one lake and then expanded to include other lakes(which does happen on here all the time.) LOL! This time of year, it's all good!(Better than "garbage can " threads!!)


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

New to this area and site. Just moved to the Brimfield area and checking out the local lakes. Mogadore looks very nice, but here's a dumb question.....how do I get to the boat ramp on the west side? I drove partway down Landsinger(?) but it was pretty muddy and lots of potholes, so I didn't go all the way.... I see boats on the west side of Rt 43 and wonder how they got there. lol 
Thanks, all.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Mooner said:


> New to this area and site. Just moved to the Brimfield area and checking out the local lakes. Mogadore looks very nice, but here's a dumb question.....how do I get to the boat ramp on the west side? I drove partway down Landsinger(?) but it was pretty muddy and lots of potholes, so I didn't go all the way.... I see boats on the west side of Rt 43 and wonder how they got there. lol
> Thanks, all.


Keep going down lansinger rd and it will dead end into the ramp. Be careful of the pot holes.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Fish2Win said:


> Keep going down lansinger rd and it will dead end into the ramp. Be careful of the pot holes.


Thanks, Fish2Win. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lansinger ramp isn't the greatest but it gets the job done if your fishing the west side. Depending on the size of your boat you can launch from 43 and go under the bridge to the west side. I use 43 only so I don't have to drive down lansinger with the trailer, 

Mogadore's a good lake with lots of panfish, in 3-4 weeks it'll be on fire


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

X2 on the Rt 43 ramp. Lansinger can be a mess. It's only about 5-7 minutes to get there by boat if you launch from Rt 43. And the Rt 43 side has some good fishing as well. Welcome to the area and the site!


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Erieangler51 said:


> Lansinger ramp isn't the greatest but it gets the job done if your fishing the west side. Depending on the size of your boat you can launch from 43 and go under the bridge to the west side. I use 43 only so I don't have to drive down lansinger with the trailer,
> 
> Mogadore's a good lake with lots of panfish, in 3-4 weeks it'll be on fire


Thanks Erie. My boat is 16 ft. The passageway under 43 looks too low to get a boat through there...but someone must be doing it. lol
Tilefish....I really appreciate the info and the welcome.  I'll be checking it out soon!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Mooner said:


> Thanks Erie. My boat is 16 ft. The passageway under 43 looks too low to get a boat through there...but someone must be doing it. lol
> Tilefish....I really appreciate the info and the welcome.  I'll be checking it out soon!


Unless you have some really tall seat posts, or it's a Starweld w/deep sides, you may have to get low in your boat), shouldn't be a problem.(lay all rods in bottom of boat!) Just watch out for the "recluses"!!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

If the water is high after a big rain, you might not be able to get your boat under 43. You also might have a problem launching a 16 footer at Lansinger since the launch ramp is so shallow. Also, the lake is electric only, so you better have a good battery and electric motor to push that boat!


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

c. j. stone said:


> Unless you have some really tall seat posts, or it's a Starweld w/deep sides, you may have to get low in your boat), shouldn't be a problem.(lay all rods in bottom of boat!) Just watch out for the "recluses"!!


Thanks for the information CJ. I have a Crestliner deep V but I don't think it'll be a problem… Hopefully.


bdawg said:


> If the water is high after a big rain, you might not be able to get your boat under 43. You also might have a problem launching a 16 footer at Lansinger since the launch ramp is so shallow. Also, the lake is electric only, so you better have a good battery and electric motor to push that boat!


is there a boat dock at the ramp on 43?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Mooner said:


> Thanks for the information CJ. I have a Crestliner deep V but I don't think it'll be a problem… Hopefully.
> 
> is there a boat dock at the ramp on 43?


Yes.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Is it safe and effective to fish from the causeways at 43 or Congress Lake road?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Guys fish from the 43 bridge , BUT it's suppose to be off limits there was painted signs on the concrete steps , on the cLR causeway I read that's also a no no , not a lot of room by the road, someone else can chime in about this post if I'm wrong.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

snag said:


> Guys fish from the 43 bridge , BUT it's suppose to be off limits there was painted signs on the concrete steps , on the cLR causeway I read that's also a no no , not a lot of room by the road, someone else can chime in about this post if I'm wrong.


You're spot on, Snag. That's how I understand it as well.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

No fishing allowed on the bridge. Same as congress lake but see people do it all the time. I was fishing the dock at 43 one time and seen a sheriff stop some guy fish on the steps but I'm not sure if he got ticketed or not


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

It's illegal to fish from congress lake rd and from 43. The sheriff does and will write tickets. If you have issues getting under the bridge because of people having lines in your way it normally takes one call and they come out and write tickets


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> Is it safe and effective to fish from the causeways at 43 or Congress Lake road?


Signs on both sides of CL stating no fishing from the causeway, also no wading in that area. Used to be signs on 43 abt no fishing or parking there, not sure if they're still there but it is in written fishing regs. I go by there quite a bit and still see ppl fishing there. Stuff like that can get good fishing holes closed completely!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Tip-Crappie at Mogadore(well, Wingfoot too!) will be pre-spawn "staging" starting around Easter(until they actually spawn). Fish 'small' jigs and bobbers 3 ft down in 6-8 ft of water in the vicinity of traditional spawning areas. They can be reached by wading and Long casts straight out towards deeper water. A longer light action rod with a full spool of light line will facilitate casting! Fan cast then move if no action after a few casts, reeling back slowly. You should eventually find some so don't fish where they ain't!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Easter can be from March 22nd to late April 25th.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lewzer said:


> Easter can be from March 22nd to late April 25th.


Couldn't of said it better. Those fish don't know what day it is. When the waters right they decide to do their thing. I normally do good early March at moggy wading


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, the water wasn't right on Sunday afternoon! We fished it from a boat along the north shoreline out from the traditional spawning areas. Lots of minnows in there that the seagulls were dive bombing, but now crappie. Was using minnows and maggots. Tried fishing deep, shallow, and in between and didn't catch a single fish! That never happens for us!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

bdawg said:


> Well, the water wasn't right on Sunday afternoon! We fished it from a boat along the north shoreline out from the traditional spawning areas. Lots of minnows in there that the seagulls were dive bombing, but now crappie. Was using minnows and maggots. Tried fishing deep, shallow, and in between and didn't catch a single fish! That never happens for us!


Just remember that it's only mid February and water temps are not rising fast enough to get a lot of fish active yet.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

chaunc said:


> Just remember that it's only mid February and water temps are not rising fast enough to get a lot of fish active yet.


Remember guys fish lakes that warm the quickest for better early action!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, it didn't take long to figure out there was nothing shallow. Just couldn't find them in the deep water either. I'm betting the two boats that were anchored up over the old road bridge did much better than us...


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> Easter can be from March 22nd to late April 25th.


Yeah, that'd be about "staging" time! I don't keep fishing logs, I just remember some good days in the distant past and that it was "around Easter"(as a general reference)! As in most of my threads, I feel my role is to help educate young fishermen, or those newer to the sport, so this "tip" was not really aimed/posted for the 10% of expert fishermen who get 90% of the fish(and already know everything), but for the rest of US!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Just messing with you c.j. I'm in that 90% category too.


----------

